# Kinder wachsen schnell - Aufbau 24"



## marcel_wob (16. August 2017)

Nachdem der Nachwuchs schneller groß wird, als ich gucken kann, steht doch schon dieses Jahr der Bau eines 24" an.

Wie beim Aufbau des 20" wird die Pilotin wieder fleißig selbst Hand anlegen...

Basis ist ein Univega-Rahmen, den ich günstig hier aus dem Forum bekommen habe und der sogar die Möglichkeit bietet, später auf 26" umzusteigen.
Der Rahmen soll um Cantisockel, etc. erleichtert und für interne Zugverlegung vorbereitet werden und bekommt anschließend eine neue Pulverbeschichtung.
Als Gabel habe ich eine 26" Mosso-Gabel besorgt, die beim ersten Probe-Stecken aber hoffnungslos zu groß erscheint - Für Tipps für eine (bezahlbare) 24" Starrgabel mit Disk-Aufnahme bin ich dankbar.

So sieht die Basis momentan aus. Am Wochenende geht es an die Bearbeitung.





Frage an der Stelle: Ich quäle Google jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, wie heißen denn diese Gummitüllen für interne Leitungsführung? Da muss es ja Ersatzteile geben, an die ich den Rahmen anpassen kann.


----------



## storck-riesen (16. August 2017)

Ich hatte in unserem 24 Zoll eine Davtus Gabel eingebaut. Sie wurde allerdings recht schnell gegen eine Federgabel getauscht. Die Gabel hat eine EBH von 395mm. Die Cantisockel wurden entfernt und die Gabel schwarz lackiert oder sogar gepulvert (weiß ich gar nicht mehr so genau). Falls Interesse dann PM. Zustand müsste noch sehr gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (16. August 2017)

@storck-riesen: Du hast Post...

PS: Was hast Du denn bei deinem 24er für Felgen benutzt?


----------



## storck-riesen (16. August 2017)

War ein fertiger LRS hier aus dem Forum. Alle Teile findest du auch im entsprechenden Ordner im Fotoalbum.


----------



## kc85 (16. August 2017)

Ich denke, die Gabel passt schon. Ab Werk gab es das Univega wohl mit einer 50mm-SR Suntour-Gabel (SF8-M2000).

Am 24''-Haibike habe ich eine Suntour M3010 (ebenfalls mit 50mm "Federweg") problemlos mit einer Mosso ersetzt:











Der Unterschied in der Einbauhöhe war marginal (-5mm bei der Mosso).

kc85


----------



## marcel_wob (17. August 2017)

Momentan sieht das Tretlager unglaublich hoch aus.
Ich glaube ich kümmere mich erstmal um die Laufräder,  dann sieht man besser wie das Rad steht.


----------



## marcel_wob (21. August 2017)

Manchmal muss man Glück haben...
Gestern ist mir durch Zufall ein gebrauchter LRS über den Weg gelaufen  - das erspart mir erstmal die Einzelteil-Suche und das Einspeichen.
Wenn das Paket zuhause ankommt, gibt es Bilder und Gewichte (wobei das Rad wahrscheinlich kein Super-Leichtgewicht wird..).

Jetzt ist es an der Zeit die Arbeiten Rahmen fertig zu bekommen. Cantisockel sind mittlerweile weg, interne Zugverlegung steht noch aus. Das scheitert momentan daran, dass ich nirgends diese dämlichen Tüllen als Ersatzteil finde - hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## marcel_wob (5. Oktober 2017)

So, endlich komme ich dazu mal wieder etwas zu schreiben....

Laufrad-Satz ist zwischenzeitlich eingetroffen und grundüberholt.

Rahmen und Gabel sind vorbereitet zum Pulverbeschichten (Canti-Sockel entfernt, interne Zugführung, ...)
Gestern war ich endlich zum mir bekannten Pzlverbeschichter und war erschrocken dass die Preise extrem angezogen sind. 170€ soll der Spaß jetzt kosten - das ist mir eindeutig zu viel für den Rahmen.  Beim 20" habe ich vor knapp 2 Jahren noch 80€ bezahlt....
Großer Mist also. Entweder ich finde eine günstigere Möglichkeit zum Lackieren/Pulverbeschichten,  oder ich verkaufe den Rahmen und suche etwas, dass nicht mehr lackiert werden muss.

Hat jemand zufällig im Raum Hannover/ Braunschweig einen Tipp zum Lackieren oder Pulvern?


----------



## taroosan (5. Oktober 2017)

Schön aufgeräumte Werkstatt. Bekommt man direkt Lust zum aufräumen . 
Bin auch gerade an einem 24er dran. Wie hast Du den Rahmen entlackt? Selber gemacht?


----------



## Linipupini (5. Oktober 2017)

Sehr günstiger Pulverbeschichter! Hab da schon 4 Rahmen machen lassen.
Top Arbeit, dauert aber mit entlacken und anderer Vorbereitung fast 2 Monate. Kostet aber komplett nur der Rahmen 89€
http://pulver-lackier-zentrum.de/

Hier gehts zum Shop
http://stores.ebay.de/colours-manuf...8695014&_sid=1124208634&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## marcel_wob (5. Oktober 2017)

taroosan schrieb:


> Schön aufgeräumte Werkstatt. Bekommt man direkt Lust zum aufräumen .
> Bin auch gerade an einem 24er dran. Wie hast Du den Rahmen entlackt? Selber gemacht?


... Du hast die andere Seite der Werkstatt nicht gesehen... ;-)

Entlackt ist der Rahmen noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (5. Oktober 2017)

Hab gerade noch zwei Rahmen (neue Räder für meine Frau und mich) bei der Firma Schmieder in Heidenau (Sachsen) zum Beschichten liegen. Die hole ich nächste Woche ab. Preis pro Rahmen faire 50,- EUR.

Nachteil: Kein Online-Shop, keine Mail, kein Computer - da wird komplett analog gearbeitet. Also: Anrufen, hinfahren, abliefern, warten (kann dauern), abholen. Hat bei mir 5 Wochen gedauert.

Kann man aber gut mit einem Ausflug in die Sächsische Schweiz kombinieren. 

kc85


----------



## BOOZE (6. Oktober 2017)

5 Wochen sind ein no go


----------



## Linipupini (6. Oktober 2017)

BOOZE schrieb:


> 5 Wochen sind ein no go


Warum?
wenn der Beschichter in einem anderem Betrieb entlackt und viel los ist, ist das doch ok.
"gut Ding will Weile haben"


----------



## marcel_wob (6. Oktober 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch zwei Rahmen (neue Räder für meine Frau und mich) bei der Firma Schmieder in Heidenau (Sachsen) zum Beschichten liegen. Die hole ich nächste Woche ab. Preis pro Rahmen faire 50,- EUR.
> 
> Nachteil: Kein Online-Shop, keine Mail, kein Computer - da wird komplett analog gearbeitet. Also: Anrufen, hinfahren, abliefern, warten (kann dauern), abholen. Hat bei mir 5 Wochen gedauert.
> 
> ...


der Preis klingt verlockend,  aber das ist eindeutig zu weit weg. Leider.


----------



## BOOZE (6. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt bestimmt ein Pulverer in deiner Nähe, auch einen der nicht 5 Wochen dafür braucht.


----------



## kc85 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hab heute meine Rahmen abgeholt in Heidenau. Preis für beide zusammen 83,30€ inkl. Märchensteuer und Rechnung. Da warte ich doch gerne 5 Wochen.

Hab extra nachgefragt: Nach vorheriger Absprache am Telefon ist auch Anlieferung per Post und Rücksendung nach erfolgter Beschichtung möglich. Macht halt zusätzliche Arbeit. Man kann bei den Preisen ja einen Zehner für den Service drauflegen. 

Da lagen übrigens mindesten 20 Kisten und Kartons mit unterschiedlichsten Fahrradrahmen und sonstigen Teilen zur Beschichtung herum.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe jetzt in meiner Heimat einen bezahlbaren Pzlverbeschichter gefunden.  Nächste Woche gebe ich die Teile ab und in 14 Tagen sollte es dann an die Endmontage gehen.

Drückt mal die Daumen  ;-)


----------



## marcel_wob (3. November 2017)

So, Telefon hat geklingelt - Rahmen und Gabel sind fertig gepulvert und können abgeholt werden.
Für 65€ ein echtes Schnäppchen, hoffentlich ist die Qualität i.O. ...  

Bilder kommen am Wochenende.


----------



## Linipupini (3. November 2017)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> So, Telefon hat geklingelt - Rahmen und Gabel sind fertig gepulvert und können abgeholt werden.
> Für 65€ ein echtes Schnäppchen, hoffentlich ist die Qualität i.O. ...
> 
> Bilder kommen am Wochenende.


wo bist du denn zuhause?
Ich habe meine Sachen sonst immer nach Zwickau geschickt zum Pulvern, habe jetzt hier bei mir was aufgetan und Preise angefragt, festhalten:
Strahlen 35€ pro stunde, er braucht fast 2 Std.!
Rostschutzgrund 49€
Pulvern 189€
Klarlack 49€
Bei den Preisen habe ich mal dankend abgesagt, schicke ich halt wieder nach Zwickau.
Chemisch entlacken, Strahlen, Grundieren, Pulvern 1-schicht dat janze für 89€


----------



## marcel_wob (3. November 2017)

Zeit zum Jubeln ist erst, wenn ich das Ergebnis gesehen habe... 

Ich habe viele Angebote um die 150€ gehabt, teilweise knapp über 100€. Dass das jetzt so günstig geworden ist, überrascht mich selbst. Abgesprochen waren ca. 80€, je nach Aufwand.
Die Firma ist in Garbsen, Nähe Hannover.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (3. November 2017)

Pulverschmiede Remseck kann ich sehr empfehlen...


----------



## marcel_wob (4. November 2017)

So, endlich das erste Foto...

Der Rahmen sieht sauber aus und die Farbe gefällt der Pilotin. 

Erstes Probesitzen zeigt aber, dass noch 1-2 cm fehlen um vernünftig damit fahren zu können.
Deshalb bleiben die übrigen Teile den Herbst über noch am 20".


----------



## marcel_wob (26. Januar 2018)

So, langsam wird das Kind groß genug und das Rad muss fertig werden.

Aktueller Baustand sieht so aus:




Kurbel ist bestellt, Sattel wird vom 20" umgesteckt. 

Geschaltet wird 10fach mit SLX Shifter und Zee Schaltwerk.
So wie auf dem Foto liegt das Rad bei 8,3kg. Kurbel (Kania), Sattel und Kette wird gut ein kg werden. Ich denke 9,5kg ist realistisch.
Nicht super leicht, aber auch kein richtig schwerer Brocken. Damit kann ich leben.

Die Fahrerin wünscht sich noch weiße Aufkleber, mal sehen was mir da für ein Design einfällt.


----------



## marcel_wob (10. Februar 2018)

Habe fertig. 

Sind am Ende mit Licht und Pedalen doch ziemlich genau 10kg geworden, aber egal.

Kommentare bitte [emoji6]


----------



## Chris_DH (31. Oktober 2018)

Wirklich klasse !!


----------



## Linipupini (31. Oktober 2018)

Firma Schmieder in Heidenau (Sachsen) macht nur die Pulverbeschichtung ohne Vorarbeiten?
Oder entlacken des Unternehmen auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (31. Oktober 2018)

Die machen auf jeden Fall auch Strahlarbeiten, aber keine Ahnung was für Strahlmittel vorhanden sind. Ggf. einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.

kc85


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (1. November 2018)

Alternativ kann ich die Firma Marschner in Markdorf empfehlen, habe vor zehn Jahren 45 € für strahlen und beschichten bezahlt, und die Arbeit ist sehr gut.


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2018)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich die Firma Marschner in Markdorf empfehlen, habe vor zehn Jahren 45 € für strahlen und beschichten bezahlt, und die Arbeit ist sehr gut.


Wenn ich mir die Homepage so anschaue dürfte das von vor 10 Jahren sich verdoppelt haben!

wenn ich die Homepage von F. Schmieder aufrufe, ploppt bei mir ne fahrradwerkstatt auf??


----------



## Onichen (1. November 2018)

Schmieder in Heidenau hat wohl keine Homepage. Und der Fahrradladen in Dresden verweist nur auf Schmieder


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2018)

Danke mir zu zu viel Äktschen, ich schicke dann doch lieber zur colours Manufaktur


----------



## rilerale (1. November 2018)

@Linipupini 
Warum rufst du nicht bei Schmieder 03529 511925 an.
War letzten Freitag dort und habe den Cube Kid zum beschichten abgegeben.
Hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch vor ca. 10Jahren nicht viel geändert, die Fahrradrahmen macht Cheffe selbst.
Aber der Rahmen von damals sieht noch immer gut aus.
An den 4-5Wochen Wartezeit wird sich wohl nie etwas ändern.

Gruß


----------



## Linipupini (1. November 2018)

rilerale schrieb:


> Warum rufst du nicht bei Schmieder 03529 511925 an


ganz einfach, weil ich eh versenden muss, ich wohne in der Nähe von Marburg! und ziehe somit eine unkomplizierte Abwicklung vor.
Danke trotzdem


----------



## rilerale (1. November 2018)

okay, kann ich verstehen


----------



## marcel_wob (2. November 2018)

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass mein Thread nochmal wieder hoch kommt ;-)

zum Pulvern kann ich nur empfehlen, sich einen örtlichen Betrieb zu suchen und mit dem Teil direkt hinzufahren - Ich habe das Gefühl dass das meistens kleine Buden sind, die einfach keinen Bock auf Versand, etc. haben.
Vor Ort gibt es dann doch vernünftige Preise.

Ansonsten (weil es hier ja eigentlich um das 24" ging): 
Das Rad läuft sehr gut und die Fahrerin ist bislang 100% zufrieden, würde ich jederzeit wieder so bauen. Wenn sie weiterhin so schnell wächst, kommen im Frühjahr schon die 26"-Laufräder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (2. November 2018)

Darf ich fragen wie groß dein Sprössling ist. Werde im Winter auch mit dem Bau eines 24ers anfangen und möchte die Option auf 26“ vorhalten


----------



## marcel_wob (7. November 2018)

Momentan ist sie 135cm und das Rad passt perfekt. Sattelstütze ca. 7-8cm ausgezogen


----------

